# Marin Muirwoods bike worth keeping?



## Mockk (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello,

I am wanting to get into MTB as soon as possible. I used to ride BMX, but mountain biking looks like a ton of fun. However, I don't have a bike yet. I've been to the LBS and have been researching online trying to get an idea of what would be best for me to start out on. I was mainly looking at Diamondback Overdrive 29ers, and used Specialized Rockhoppers/Stumpjumpers. The only thing is, money is tight at the moment, and it would be a couple months before I can get a decent bike.

I've come across an older Marin Muirwoods bike that a friend of mine is borrowing for the time being. He told me that the owner is wanting to sell it for $125, but would let me have it for $80.

So my question is, Would this bike be worth buying for $80 just to give me something to ride in the mean time? The majority of my riding will only be on the street, going down the beach. Although I would like to get out on some trails as often as possible.

So in your opinion, would this bike be okay to get me into the sport? And in the next couple months I can figure out what type of riding I enjoy most, and then fork out the money for a $800-$1000 bike.








So obviously a few things would need to be changed to do some actual riding, but is this bike cabable of hitting up some trails? 
I know that the fork and seat post has been changed from stock, other than that Im not too sure. The muirwoods come with a rigid fork from what I have seen.

Sorry for the total noob question, but any help or advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

I'd pay $90...seriously though, I cannot imagine it would not be a really decent starter bike. It is a hardtail and comes with all the attributes and deficiencies that apply to the breed. If it was mine, one of the first things to go would be the be the saddle, but then again it is not my bike.

I enjoy mine...


----------



## Mockk (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for your input! What year is your Marin? And is it also a Muirwood?

The bike I posted is a 1997 I believe. I couldnt find much info about it, but I know that it originally came with a rigid fork and was mainly designed as a commuter bike? 
I think you are right though, $80 and I would at least have a working bicycle.

So my next question would be, would it be worth upgrading certain components? I was thinking mainly new handlebars, stem, saddle, and possibly a fork? Or just ride for a while, and look into getting a much nicer bike when I'm able? 

Thanks! Im anxious to get out there for my first ride!


----------



## VideoboyMatt (Feb 11, 2014)

For $80, it is a good bike to get you started. I wouldn't put too much money into it because you can get a new bike for $600 that would honestly be better. A decent fork will cost around $200 alone. If I were upgrading it, I would use left over parts that I take off other bikes. However if you don't have a left over parts bin like most people who have been riding a while, you will surprised how quickly the parts can add up.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree, it would be a fine bike to start with. Then when you upgrade just use it as a loaner or beater. I have a nice hard tail but I love taking out old bikes like this from time to time just for fun.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

If you are riding it as it sits , the frame could be too big. You should had some seat post showing. Google bike fit. Other than that make sure it shifts and stops ,after riding for a few months you will know more what you like. If any demo days come to your area ,make you go and try out as many bikes as you can.


----------



## Menel (Mar 15, 2015)

It would technically let you ride...
Would you really be able to experience what mtb is about? I dunno. You may just decide you dislike the sport.
That saddle looks terrible, the fork is likely so old near shot. It probably needs $$$ to be ridden enjoyable.. and it just isn't worth that.
Tires look a smidge narrow, 1.5"?

In your shoes, I would save the $80s and keep saving til I got something with reasonably modern capability.

Buyer?s Guide: Budget Hardtail Mountain Bikes | Singletracks Mountain Bike News

$400-480 range gets a capable mountain bike. Plenty of last year closeouts still floating about in shops. Craigslist can net you a more modern used bike.


----------



## Mockk (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow thanks for all the responses! 
I think I am going to go ahead and buy it. I won't upgrade much, but it definitely needs a new saddle, and handlebars for me to be able to actually do some trail riding with. 

Also, it seems to fit pretty good. I would be raising the seat post quite a bit once its mine. I have only took it for a short test ride up the street, it shifts fairly nice, and the brakes work decent. I think it would be worth the $80, because at the very least I can use it to cruise up and down the boardwalk by my house. And in the mean time, I am going to be researching on what bike would be best for me to purchase. Also, My LBS has Demo days, and rentals so hopefully I can try a few before I decide. 

Thank you for all the help guys!


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Bike is in great shape, totally worth $80 if,for nothing,other than a bike to,cruise the boardwalk as you mentioned.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks like a great starter bike for the price to me.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

Mockk said:


> Thanks for your input! What year is your Marin? And is it also a Muirwood?
> 
> The bike I posted is a 1997 I believe. I couldnt find much info about it, but I know that it originally came with a rigid fork and was mainly designed as a commuter bike?
> I think you are right though, $80 and I would at least have a working bicycle.
> ...


My Marin is a 2014 Nail Trail S/N 001...did you buy it?


----------



## Mockk (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses everyone! Unfortunately, I did not buy the bike. The owner backed out, and said he was just going to keep it. So now I am looking for another used bike in the $400 range. I am hoping to get one this weekend! My LBS is selling a used 2015 Trek X-Caliber 6 for $450. It looks brand new, so Im leaning towards purchasing that.


----------

